# Anti-depressant question



## 18275 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello again, I have a question. My body doesn't handle taking any type of Anti-depressant due to me being a person that COULD be sent into a bi-polar mania stage on them. We've tried low doses of Pamelor, Paxil, Ativan, etc... anything that isn't an MAOI that you all have tried that works for the panic attacks?Right now I have learned to function with 3 kids all day on 5mg of Valium, however I'd like to get off it and on to something that doesn't just "mask" the IBS.Thanks!Gina


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh bless you Gina - I know a wee abit about Bi-polar depression since I was very poorly and in a psychiatric hosptial for about 6 weeks earlier this year (I had major not bi-depression). A mate of mine (in the unit with me) is a bi-polar and I think, here anyway, alot of folk are on lithium??? Ring any bells, I know the medication is different for bi-polar than for major depression. You mention MAOI, so I take it you cannot take any of the SSRI's? Look, I'm not medical so probably talking out of my bottom!!!!I'm on a very low dose of valium 2mg for anxiety and it works a treat but you need to see a psychiatrist really to sort your meds out.Being ill and having 3 kids (me too) isn't a picnic is it?I wish you joy and good luck finding something that suits you. Keep asking.Sue xxxx (UK)


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have not tolerated any antidepressant well at all either--tend to feel hypomanic on all of them except a teeny dose of lexapro. I take 2 1/2mg of it. Helps with sleep, anxiety and depression. If I take it up to 10mg though I start getting really wired. Don't know why but that small dose seems to work for me.


----------



## 18275 (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you both for replying. Yes, if I take any anti's I turn into a freak. I can't sleep, I go and do some really stupid judgement decisions and end up on Lithium. I swear Lithium makes the IBS worse because of the amount of weight you gain causes you to be even more self-aware and worried. About 5 years ago I was placed in a State Hospital (mental) for being medically induced into a bi-polar state due to taking 60mg of Paxil. I went from 114lbs to 210lbs on Lith in over 4 months. I had to taper off of it and get back to "normal" which now is about 150lbs. You're right Sue, having 3 kids that want to be active is just a wonderful picnic. It totally sucks to have children and not even be able to walk 2 miles to the nearest park without having a complete mental freak out....Thanks for replying, I need some friends right now. I am really having a difficult time due to us moving 35 miles from what I called my home town. Just the anxiety of knowing my business, friends and church are still here and next week I'm going to be a long way away is scaring me.... I think it's the anticipated commuting that is getting me the most.Thanks again!Gina XOXOXOX


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

You hang in there Gina - yes, I'm sure the move won't be helping with your anxiety at all, so I think you are being very brave. God, I hadn't realised that Lithium makes you gain weight to that extent. I'm on Mitrazapene and have gained some weight - but, to be honest its quite nice to have some boobs and a bit of flab again (I went down from my normal slightly over-weight self of about 10 1/2 stone to nearly under 8 and looked TERRIBLE).We are all thinking of you, you cling to those kids, I know they can be a nightmare but they are a blessing too aren't they. How could is your posse? Mine are 15, 13 and 6.God blessSue xxxx


----------



## 18275 (Jun 1, 2006)

Sue,My babies are 12 (Danyelle), 11 (Ross) and Raylynn will be 3 on the 19th of this month... Thanks for the encouragment for the move. It's so scary right now. I think once it's over I will be okay, it's just the thought of the commute back and forth that's getting to me right now. It's a long country road, no public restrooms, no "pit stop" areas... Guess I'll be living on Imodium again.







My mom's name is Sue, so it's a blessing to meet you! We have some distant family that lives in Sulfolk, how far are you from there?Thanks again for being a friend.Gina


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Gina. I have to travel down country roads everyday. I have put a roll of toliet paper in my car and tell myself that if worse comes to worse I'll just have to go in the woods. I still take my meds, but I think having the toliet paper in the car helps relieve some of the anxiety. I have 4 kids, 16, 13, 13 and 10.


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

I was prescribed Lexapro. It made me sick to my stomach. Did anyone else have this reaction?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Nah Suffolk t-other end of the country - mind you, I know compared to the US, we are a little bittie country but its dead pretty down there - full of windmills and beautiful open blue skies - I'm up t'North lass in the Industrial Revolution's heartland (about 15 miles from Manchester) - not that pretty but we are easy reach for the Lake District and the Peaks which are pretty and loads a good pubs and dog walking country.You take careSue xxxx


----------



## 18275 (Jun 1, 2006)

Sandeera,Good Idea! I think I'll try it. I know sometimes just having a whole bottle of imodium stashed in my glove box of the car works.... isn't sad that we have to live like this? Thanks for the tip!Gina


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Nah not really Gina (re your sad having to live like this) - we all have to get by in our own ways. Me, I'll probably be on anti-depressants for the rest of my life - no, not an ideal situation, but if it means I can live a normal, happy life with my hubby, kids and doggie, I'll settle for that!! We lost our wonderful best man Charlie aged 44 earlier this year now there was a geezer who wrung every last drop of quality and dignity from his life - we all just have to get by the best way we can.Good luck to us all!!!Sue xxxxx


----------



## 22959 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Gina,Have you tried seroquel? Its better than valium for anxiety and panic attacks.


----------



## 18275 (Jun 1, 2006)

Lisann,No I haven't, thanks for the tip!Gina


----------

